# USA Zip Code in non-sales tax area...?



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a US 3DS (I am in Australia), and I need a US zipcode to get an app in the eStore.

The only one I know is 90210, but I think California has sales tax.

What's a US zipcode I can use with no sales tax attached?



Thanks!!!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a zip code from Anchorage Alaska: 99515


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Here's a zip code from Anchorage Alaska: 99515




Thanks, it looks like I'm movin' to Anchorage!


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 7, 2011)

Zip code from Bayamon Puerto Rico: 00957


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

Forgive me for bumping this incredibly old topic, I just had to after this being the first result when I googled "State with no income tax zip code", or something like that. I'm lol'ing heartily.


----------



## Devin (May 2, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> Forgive me for bumping this incredibly old topic, I just had to after this being the first result when I googled "State with no income tax zip code", or something like that. I'm lol'ing heartily.


 
Wut.

Edit: I think you meant. "State with no sales tax zip code"


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

Devin said:


> Wut.
> 
> Edit: I think you meant. "State with no sales tax zip code"


Yes you're right. My bad.


----------



## Xuphor (May 2, 2013)

Disregard, completely misread the question.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 75076, small town Texas zip code, it'll never have online tax charges (unless that new federal law gets passed), for any online purchase. Just use that zip code and TX if it asks for a state.


A federal law forcing sales tax in every state?


----------



## Xuphor (May 2, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> A federal law forcing sales tax in every state?


 
Sorry, I completely misunderstood the question, disregard my post.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Sorry, I completely misunderstood the question, disregard my post.


Ah okay, wasn't sure, couldn't find anything like you mentioned. If that zip code doesn't charge sales tax, I'd re-post it though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2013)

Old topic, but:
97222 - Milwaukie, Oregon
97116 - Forest Grove, Oregon
97080 - Gresham, Oregon

All three zip codes I've lived in now with no worry about sales tax (yay Oregon, I suppose). If anybody happens to run across this with the same question (though, being two years old, I'd hope people have figured out more practical solutions), there's a few more to play with.


----------



## kehkou (May 2, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> A federal law forcing sales tax in every state?


 
No. but it will give them the authority to impose state-level sales tax on all online sales.

Edit: Someone should rename this thread: POST ONLINE SALES TAX-FREE ZIP CODES HERE!

NEW MEXICO 87102, 87107, 87121 and 87317
All but the last is Albuquerque, the last being Gamerco or Gallup.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

kehkou said:


> No. but it will give them the authority to impose state-level sales tax on all online sales.
> 
> Edit: Someone should rename this thread: POST ONLINE SALES TAX-FREE ZIP CODES HERE!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that one. And Amazon is lobbying it, which is really annoying. Still no sales tax in TN on Amazon.


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2013)

Anything Oregon


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 2, 2013)

Chary said:


> Anything Oregon


Or Montana (except one county with local tax) & Delaware.
I personally used 59923 because I used to live in Libby, MT.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> Yeah, I saw that one. And Amazon is lobbying it, which is really annoying. Still no sales tax in TN on Amazon.


 

You get charged sales tax if the company ships from a warehouse in that state.  NJ currently has no sales tax for Amazon because there's no warehouse here.  There will be soon and we will soon be paying sales tax.

The state of Delaware has no sales tax on any purchases.

http://www.brainyzip.com/state/zip_delaware.html


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> You get charged sales tax if the company ships from a warehouse in that state. NJ currently has no sales tax for Amazon because there's no warehouse here. There will be soon and we will soon be paying sales tax.
> 
> The state of Delaware has no sales tax on any purchases.
> 
> http://www.brainyzip.com/state/zip_delaware.html


There is a (newly opened) warehouse in Tennessee, and I've already been notified of the tax coming later this year. I just really, _really_ hope the rest of the internet isn't taxed.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

Maybe it takes a little bit of time to go into effect then.Dunno.


----------



## koimayeul (May 3, 2013)

My amazon.com stuff :  

239 W 4th Ave
Anchorage, AK 99501-2318
United States
Phone: 443-526-9724


----------

